# Modern Recurve Tuning, 2nd Edition



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi:

As Frodo Baggans would say, It's over, it's done. I released my 2nd Edition Recurve Tuning book last week on Lulu.com. It will eventually show up on Amazon and IBooks in a couple of weeks. This is an ebook and looks great on an IPad, Kindle, Nook, etc... I should have hard copy out in about a month. For those of you that have been waiting, thanks for being patient. 

Regards, Rich Cockrell - US Level 5 Coach.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations Rich!

Is this directed more to Olympic Recurve or to Traditional Recurve?

I'm guessing from the title (modern) it's more for Olympic recurve bows.

Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

Howdy:

It will work for any recurve bow. You just don't have as many adjustments on simpler bow. 
thanks, Rich


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

Any news for those of us who don't do the E-book thing and might like to see what you have to say about the subject?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

Hard copy should be available in a month at Lancaster or Quicks.


----------

